# 9mm compact recommendation



## thunderbutt (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a recommendation for a compact 9mm semi-auto. I have large hands and I do not want one to small that it is not comfortable to hold & fire. I will use whie 4x4'ing, camping etc. I saw a compact Colt 45 auto this weekend that felt great but it was for law enforcement only in California. I have also been looking at the Bersa Thunder 380 but have not seen one in person. What pistol do you guys suggest?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Just my opinion. I carried the Ruger LCP almost since it's inception. Then one day I saw a Kel Tec P11 (9mm). A bit bigger and heavier, but has twice the capacity and a bigger bang then the LCP. Needless to say I switched, the P11 is now my EDC.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I like my Glock 19. It's one of the more popular compact, semi-auto 9mm's out there. Reliable as hell, few number of parts, no fancy (read unnecessary) features, can be used for CCW, duty gun or home defense. There are a lot of good compact 9's and there are a lot of people that carry that kind of gun, so I'm sure you'll get several recommendations. Good luck with the search.:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If you have large hands, the LCP may not be very comfortable. If possible take a look at the Glock 19 or the CZ 75 Compact. They are both 9mm and are not much larger than the Bersa .380 Thunder. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a S&W 6906 and a Glock 26 both in 9 mm.

I like them both, but I like the Glock best.

The S&W fits my hand better & is small enough to CCW but for some reason I can't explain I don't shoot it as well as the Glock (the problem is probably me, not the gun).

I hope this helps.

:smt1099

l


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

thunderbutt said:


> I'm looking for a recommendation for a compact 9mm semi-auto. I have large hands and I do not want one to small that it is not comfortable to hold & fire.


This is a problem I have been struggling with for a long time. Although I regularly carry a Ruger LCP that is way, way too small for my hands, I have learned to shoot it pretty well. I just don't like to practice much with it.

The only subcompact I have found that actually fills my hand (with nothing but the pinky finger hanging free) is the CZ RAMI. I can let the pinky finger rest underneath the grip, with the ten round magazine, or stick the 14 rounder in for a perfect fit. Of course, with the 14 rounder, you lengthen the grip to the same as a full-size pistol, so you really defeat the purpose. I'm betting that the double-stack, DA/SA trigger style will be needed to make a subcompact fit your hand, if it is that large. The XDsc or a Baby Glock might work, if the trigger reach isn't too short, or the compact 1911 clones might work, if you don't mind carrying cocked and locked.

Personally, I have pretty much resigned myself to a pocket gun that doesn't fit for the summer months, and a full size pistol, carried IWB, when it cools off. It seems about as easy to conceal a full sized handgun as it is any of the compacts that fit me well.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I have large hands as well, but I do find the Glock 26 very easy and comfortable to shoot. I think it should be on your "investigate" list. Others to consider are the Kahr CW9, and Walther PPS, both of which are thinner than the G26, but are easy to shoot in my hands. There are also the new Taurus "Slim" and the Kel-Tec PF-9 too, but I can't tell you much about either of them except that they too are very slim and easy to conceal.

Others that are similar in size to the G26 are the S&W M&P compact and the XD compact and the Walther P99compact. Like the G26, one can get magazines with floorplate extensions that give you a bit more grip while at the range, and you can use the normal magazines while carrying.

The Bersa is a fine handgun, but it's as big and heavy as a CW9.....


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I recommend looking at the glock 26 and 19. might also want to look at the compact 9mm from the S&W M&P line.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 on PhilR & Gunluver.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

I myself am leaning towards a XD series.


----------



## thunderbutt (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great input. 
I will be going to the gun show this weekend to put my hands on some of your suggestions. Anyone have any do's or don'ts about the gun show at the Orange County Fair Grounds?


----------



## QuickGrayWolf (Aug 18, 2009)

*Big Hands, too*

I have big hands, too. I recommended the Bersa Thunder .380 to him based on what I've read on the net. He bought it and immediately had problems. These semm to be rectified now. I've shot 30 or 40 rounds through the lil' thing. I like it! It sort of molds itself where it needs to be. I think I'll probably end up owning on before it's all over.


----------



## QuickGrayWolf (Aug 18, 2009)

*Big hands, too. #2 Bersa Thunder .380*

Thunderbutt,

As I was saying when I lost the thread in my reply. That little Bersa sits really nice in my large paw. Which, FYI, the PPK and Mauser HsC do not. And the PPK is at least 2X the price; the Mauser is unattainable and probably astronomical in $$. 'Course, if you want a powerful piece, you need to be waltzing up into the 9mm, .45, and maybe a sawed off lil' .357 (which I do not recommend). The latter are all significantly bigger than the Bersa.

It ain't no .45 but it's flat, sleek, and handles well. And you can stash it anyplace on your person.

I should add that I wear an XL glove but the glove fingers are short. If they made a large, extra long glove it would probably fit. I mention this because it you've got hands like hams, my recommendations are probably worthless.

Lemme' know how you make out...if you have a mind to.

AAW


----------



## kaloybugoy (Jun 30, 2009)

thunderbutt said:


> I'm looking for a recommendation for a compact 9mm semi-auto. I have large hands


hi! hope you won't mind me just sort of barging in. 
i was in the market for one a few months back and i also have rather large paws. 
i settled for a Smith and Wesson m&P. 
the gun comes with interchangeable back straps and one is sure to fit your hands.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

FWIW:

While the P2000sk, with the standard 10rd mag would probably be too small in the grip for your large hands if you used the 13rd. P2000 mag w/X-grip I think you would find it a good fit..

Some folks who have held my P2000sk (V3) with the smaller mag felt it was too short for their tastes, everyone loved the P2000sk with the slightly longer P2000 13rd mag w/X-grip.

The P2000sk is absolutely reliable, and amazingly accurate...

Jesse


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a KelTec P11. It had 2 major failures that required it to be sent back to the factory. I did not feel it was the right CW for me. I now own a PM9 and a Glock 26. I carry the PM9.


----------

